# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Urthi ose djegia ne stomak gjate shtatzanise

## amerika1

kam nje miken time shtatzane 3 javshe po nuk ka te vjella po ka djegje ne stomak vetem somakun e ka problem car te pije te ppije sode i  ben keq

----------


## miki_al2001

> kam nje miken time shtatzane 3 javshe po nuk ka te vjella po ka djegje ne stomak vetem somakun e ka problem A te pije te ppije sode i  ben keq



Keto jane simptoma te shpeshta te grave me barre.Mund te marri kokrra antiacid TUMS (Calcium carbonat)qe mbahen ne goje,pervec qe do ta qetesoje nga "djegia e stomakut"(heartburn) ,poashtu do tia plotesoje per nevojen ditore me calcium.Keto mund ti marri disa here ne dite.

----------


## nutrizionista

Ka disa alternativa per te permiresuar djegien e stomakut.  Ne radhe te pare duhen evituar ushqime qe ne stomak kane nje sjellje acide (sheqernat, brumerat...).Djegja e stomakut ndodhe per shkak se ne stomak jane pozicionuar nje sasi e larte acidesh (nga shperberja e ushqimeve) dhe per te eliminuar gjendjen acide te stomakut duhet te integrojme lengje ose ushqime qe kane sjellje bazike (duhet te ulim  pH (pehashin) e stomakut). Nje alternativ eshte te pish çajra me finok, ose   te pish pak leng limoni(edhe pse acid, ne stomak ka sjellje bazike). Mund te provosh duke pire nje gote qumeshti. Nqs nuk te kalon me asnje nga keto, ekzistojne disa kokrra qe jane per te ulur acidin ne stomak(basenpulver (ne pluhur) ose basentabs(ne kokrra) te cilat mund te perdoren edhe ne shtatzani.

----------


## mia@

> kam nje miken time shtatzane 3 javshe po nuk ka te vjella po ka djegje ne stomak vetem somakun e ka problem car te pije te ppije sode i  ben keq


Duhet te keshillohet me doktorin e saj fillimisht. Dhe une gjate shtatezanise me cupen kam patur ca probleme me stomakun muajt e pare, sidomos kur e teproja ca. Doktori me keshilloi te pija Pepcid. Mua me beri mire. E pija vetem ku kisha dhimbje, apo kur e shikoja qe e teproja ne te ngrene. Keto antiaciditetit ne fakt pihen nje ore para buke. E mira eshte te eliminohen ushqimet qe shkatojne aciditet gjate shtatezanise.

Ndersa urthi i shtatezanise zakonisht shfaqet me vone. Thuhet kur del floku i bebit. Eshte vertet i bezdisshem.

----------


## Marya

> Ndersa urthi i shtatezanise zakonisht shfaqet me vone. Thuhet kur del floku i bebit. Eshte vertet i bezdisshem.


ky i imi do jete shume leshtor :buzeqeshje: 
arush fare :perqeshje:

----------


## fashion_girl

un jam dakord me mia@
kam motren shtatzane edhe ajo ka kto lloj problemesh! per stomakun doktorri i ka dhene MALOX!
kurse urthi eshte pikerisht kur dalin floket e bebit!
URIME TE GJITHA MAMAVE QE JANE NE PRITJE EDHE ATYRE QE E KANE BEBIN!
(si thone plakat e vjetra "shpetofshit shnoshe")

----------


## lisa12

> kam nje miken time shtatzane 3 javshe po nuk ka te vjella po ka djegje ne stomak vetem somakun e ka problem car te pije te ppije sode i  ben keq




Kaq heret nuk te djeg urthi se urthi fillon masi hyn ne mujin e gjashte thone qe i rriten floket dhe thonjt femijes,une jam ne te 7 muj dhe tani e ndjej nganjehere ,por sa te pij pak qumesht me pushon

Urime per temen..... dhe mikeshes tende i uroj nje barre te lehte zoti i shpetofte te dy shendosh

----------

